

Why do Germans shun Twitter? - draq
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2013/12/social-media

======
Jun8
May I suggest a more mundane reason: The average german word length may be
longer than English so you can fit less words in a tweet, although this SE
answer as some anecdotal evidence to the contrary.
[http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/2998/do-most-
lang...](http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/2998/do-most-languages-
need-more-space-than-english)

